# nec gt1150 projector



## sire81 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have a nec gt1150 projector that the right 20% of screen has a violet purplish tint. i believe this is called delamentaion. any tips how to fix? i have access to another projector of the same that does not power on. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------

